# Need a ferry to Kefalonia, Greece that takes a motorhome.



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

I intend to visit the Peloponnese Peninsular, Greece early next year from Ancona, Italy and use the camping onboard service. I am looking for a ferry to Kefalonia, Greece that takes a motorhome though as I see many stories of campers doing this, but so far no joy. Direct ferries came up with just a 6 mt length with a 2 mt height on one company running from Kyllini and Patras so far no joy. I am using this current year for guidance as the 2023 schedules will not be available until Nov/Dec 2022. The word is they will use the same facts and figures next year except maybe a price increase. Anybody done this in recent times? My van is only 6.69mt length and 2.89 height.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We looked into this a while ago and never did manage it  Good luck with your research.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

patp said:


> We looked into this a while ago and never did manage it  Good luck with your research.


Thank you


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

There's one from Bari apparently...









Ventouris Ferries - Ferry Booking, timetables and tickets


With Directferries.co.uk you can view Ventouris Ferries timetables, make a Ventouris Ferry booking or search for Ventouris line ferry tickets and prices online.




www.directferries.co.uk






Or is that the one you mention?


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

GMJ said:


> There's one from Bari apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you but, I am looking hopefully for a ferry that is local as I will definately go from Ancona on the camping onboard ferry to Patras as we have a dog. Its easier than mandatory use of a cabin as a dog is only allowed on a ferry to stay on the open top deck or left on its own in little kennels there. If that makes sense LOL. We have that problem with the Barcelona ferry to Rome leg. The things we do for our pets huh.
Again thank you for your info.
Tel


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

didnt @nicholsong (Geoff) go to Kefalonia last year? I think he took his van but I could be wrong.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've used Ancona and Bari to Patras but the best as far as money saved in diesel vs extra fare is the Venice Patras ferry long mind you.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

There is a ferry from Lefkadi to Kefalonia West Ferries but it means you will have to use the bridge or ferry at Rio


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

bilbaoman said:


> There is a ferry from Lefkadi to Kefalonia West Ferries but it means you will have to use the bridge or ferry at Rio


Wow, thats interesting my friend. Shall look into it and is the bridge crossing free? The motorhome is the bit I will earnestly be looking at. Many thanks for your input.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

No the bridge was 14 euro and the ferry 10 euro the last time i crossed in 2018


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I have just looked up the price of the ferry to Kefalonia the price for motorhomes is 12-30 Euro per metre so quite expensive it takes 60min


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

bilbaoman said:


> I have just looked up the price of the ferry to Kefalonia the price for motorhomes is 12-30 Euro per metre so quite expensive it takes 60min


You are a star my friend, thanks. I will monitor it for awhile until next years prices come out later this year. I guess, looking at the ferry my 6.69 mt van with 2.89 mt height shouldn't be a problem. As you say, a little expensive for a one hour ferry trip lol. But if it fulfills my wifes dreams of Kefalonia at last it will be worth adding it our long list of Greek Isles visited. Cheers


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I know what you mean about Greek Isles i lived in Greece for eight years and we visited many islands with our motorbike there is one still on my bucket list Kastellorizo the problem is limited ferry service


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> didnt @nicholsong (Geoff) go to Kefalonia last year? I think he took his van but I could be wrong.


It was Patmos not Kephalonia.

We used ViaMare to book as they provide an excellent service and got us a 30% discount by combining the crossing from Ancona to Patras with the Piraeus to Patmos one. They may be able to do similar with Kephalonia.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

nicholsong said:


> It was Patmos not Kephalonia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We booked the return Adriatic sector because we wanted Anek/Superfast's facility of 'camping on deck', living in the MH, and they get booked up very quickly after the timetables are announced, and booking opened. usually about Christmas time. It was easier last year as Covid restrictions were only just coming to an end.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

nicholsong said:


> We booked the return Adriatic sector because we wanted Anek/Superfast's facility of 'camping on deck', living in the MH, and they get booked up very quickly after the timetables are announced, and booking opened. usually about Christmas time. It was easier last year as Covid restrictions were only just coming to an end.


Hi, many thanks for the info my friend and all member replies.


----------



## Vera (5 mo ago)

At the moment we’are in Kefalonia. Motorhome 8,50 m. No problem with ferry. From Kylini to Poros. 150 eur the price of ticket.


----------



## tsw007 (5 mo ago)

Hi, enjoy and thanks for your update. Have a great time and do add any thoughts that come to mind. Is that the price for one way, springs to mind. Take care.


----------



## tsw007 (5 mo ago)

Welcome to the Forum Vera.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and also welcome to you tws007!!


----------



## tsw007 (5 mo ago)

GMJ said:


> ...and also welcome to you tws007!!


Lol. Been a member since 8th February 2018 but somebody has changed it wrongly. Look back in this same topic here and it was shown correctly until recently. Thanks though ha ha


----------



## Vera (5 mo ago)

Thank you all 😊 150 eur on one a way, yes!


----------



## tsw007 (5 mo ago)

Vera said:


> View attachment 98365
> 
> Thank you all 😊 150 eur on one a way, yes!


Lovely picture indeed. Nice motorhome too. Have a great trip


----------



## Vera (5 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Super pics Vera. Have you introduced yourself on new members section?


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry about the confusion but it seems tsw007 is me allegedly but using a different device, i.e my Huawei tablet. So much for google synchro but how indeed can I be signed in like that lol.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Vera said:


> View attachment 98365
> 
> Thank you all 😊 150 eur on one a way, yes!


Fabulous pic Vera! Are you from Bulgaria? 


terencepaul said:


> Sorry about the confusion but it seems tsw007 is me allegedly but using a different device, i.e my Huawei tablet. So much for google synchro but how indeed can I be signed in like that lol.


You have a doppelganger 😂😂


----------



## Vera (5 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Fabulous pic Vera! Are you from Bulgaria?
> 
> You have a doppelganger 😂😂


Yes, I’m from Bulgaria 😀 The Greece is near to us🇬🇷🇬🇷🇬🇷


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Vera, Are you still in Kefalonia? Any plans where you will head for after Kefalonia?


----------



## Vera (5 mo ago)

terencepaul said:


> Hi Vera, Are you still in Kefalonia? Any plans where you will head for after Kefalonia?


Today we arrived in Parga! The best place in Greece 😀


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Vera said:


> Today we arrived in Parga! The best place in Greece 😀


Nice. Why is Parga the best place, you say? Have you been there before? Do keep in touch with your travels Vera and I am curious where else you will go to before heading home to BG.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Vera, just remembered but is Meteora on your visiting list? I guess it will be, but do not miss a visit there as it looks like you may head across Greece to Bulgaria.


----------

